# Is China jealous of America?



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

This thread is NOT supposed to be a China vs USA thread, this is just for simple discussion, so please keep it civilized. 

I am not Chinese nor am I originally from US, however, today while visiting the Shanghai WFC, I noticed they put a lot of propoganda about various world cities. For example the video states that Shanghai is more than twice as large in population as NYC and Tokyo, while in reality it's only slightly bigger than NYC and far smaller than Tokyo, and on the diagrams, it shows Chinese skyscrapers to be far taller than American ones, IE. Sears tower is only half of SWFC and ESB half of Jin Mao, when in reality those buildings are both structurally taller, and not much shorter to the roof. 

My only thought is that Chinese must feel really inferior to USA so they need to make up stuff to feel better about themselves, and as someone who loves China and half lived here for 6 months, why do they need to do that? 

I may have worded that a little weird, but just wondering, China shouldnt need to make up propoganda to compete with the USA is all I'm saying.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

China's and chinese goal is to catch up with USA in terms of wealth and living standards.
These "propaganda" can be like a confidence booster.
Can you take a picture of it by the way?


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I actually didn't take a picture, sorry, but I'm sure you can find one on the web, or see for yourself your next trip to Shanghai   

But why lie? It just shows that China is still very insecure, tall buildings and big cities don't equal good living standards. It doesn't even really necessarily make a country powerful. Surely people must realize this


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

''My only thought is that Chinese must feel really inferior to USA so they need to make up stuff to feel better about themselves''

That reminds me of some participants in these topics.....;

Which next developing country will become developed? ‎

Which Next Developed Country Will DOWN GRADE to Deloveping Country


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Did you know the SWFC is run by a Japanese company? It's their display so it's probably more of a case of trying to hype their tower than Chinese being "insecure", whatever that means. Shanghainese have nothing to be insecure about, Shanghai is one of the absolute best cities I've ever visited and is definitely comparable to the top world cities, New York and Tokyo. It's East meets West on an awesome scale.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

With an American write this? lol


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

I think it's the other way around. Glorious China has no reason whatsoever to be jealous of America. On the other hand there are several situations where America demonstrate strong jealousy towards China.

In the 2008 Olympics for example America nearly died of envy and many news outlets broadcasted anti-Chinese propaganda which only focused on how opressive China was while at the same time disregarding the various shortcomings of American justice system. Still in the 2008 Olympics, Americans were told by their news agencies that they had won the olympics when it was clear that China had more gold medals. Somehow America changed the rules of the game in order for everyone to think that what matters more is total medals and not total GOLD medals. 

Also, any positive news showing Chinese superiority is usually responded to with the "at least we are free" motto.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## scraper123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> This thread is NOT supposed to be a China vs USA thread,


 :lol::lol::lol: yeah right. This is a typical troll fest and it doesn't even have apparent topic as an excuse. Moderators please close this thread


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

wow, some people are so stupid they completely misunderstood the point of this thread, 

You all claim China isn't jealous, so why do you have to keep putting America down and spreading propoganda?


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

wait shouldnt it be the other way around, because china is going to ovetake america is 10 or 20 years time


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

China was #1 in the world at a time when USA was not even a concept


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

AsianDragons said:


> wait shouldnt it be the other way around, because china is going to ovetake america is 10 or 20 years time


Umm, try 50-100 years, if ever. Always makes me laugh when people think China will overtake the US any time soon. Sorry, ain't gonna happen any time soon.

And before you start making assumptions, no I'm not American.

Also, this thread is gonna be locked in 5...4...3...2...


----------



## hc_ge (Oct 30, 2011)

China is a developing country not a second USA. we are not jealous but use USA as an example to catch up with.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

:lol:

Why Chinese should be jealous with the condition of USA now?
China will surely surpass USA, sooner or later. Chinese are hardworkers, they are busy making money not busy envying other country.

@Jay
No one is putting USA down, they are just telling the truth. You, yourself, who started this discussion anyway.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

is this a thread I am seeing in my dreams?


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

Imitation is the _sincerest_ form of flattery.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Every country had and has her propaganda in her own ways.(For example, the sun never goes down on the English flag or the sun never sets on the British dominions.)

The difference is that some countries are hard-core while the others are just soft-core.

America? Of course, It's one of the most hard-core propaganda countries in the world if you ask me. Why? 
Something like this.
In this world, the invasion of Iraq was a noble cause.

OK, If you don't like my opinnion, ignore me. It's really fine. This is my honest opinion. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

citypia said:


> Every country had and has her propaganda in her own ways.(For example, the sun never goes down on the English flag or the sun never sets on the British dominions.)


I think that was more a quirky boast rather than outright propoganda, based on the apparent fact that it was always daylight somewhere in the British Empire at its height. It would have always been dark somewhere too, but people didn't dwell on that.


If true, getting the heights of the skyscrapers wrong is a little strange, but many exhibits can be a bit remiss with the truth. I remember going to Ellis Island, and in the part devoted to immigration through slavery, the talk is all about the slaves being "sent by Europe" rather than being bought by Americans.

The Crown Jewels, in the Tower of London, houses the Koh-i-noor diamond. The blurb talks about how this was presented to Britain. Anyone from India will have a rather diferent view.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I think that was more a quirky boast rather than outright propoganda, based on the apparent fact that it was always daylight somewhere in the British Empire at its height. It would have always been dark somewhere too, but people didn't dwell on that.
> 
> 
> If true, getting the heights of the skyscrapers wrong is a little strange, but many exhibits can be a bit remiss with the truth. I remember going to Ellis Island, and in the part devoted to immigration through slavery, the talk is all about the slaves being "sent by Europe" rather than being bought by Americans.
> ...


Yes, some propagandas are based on the fact( a little bit exaggeration and overstatement )

My point is how the country use it.
Propaganda of Imperialism which the extension of one nation’s power over other lands.


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

is china a person, is america a person? if not then how can china be jealous of america..


----------



## scraper123 (Jan 4, 2012)

PadArch said:


> is china a person, is america a person? if not then how can china be jealous of america..


Don't expect Jay to comprehend that. BTW usually when people start a thread where forumers are supposed to bash one another over local pride they at least keep up the appearances by putting an interesting topic as an excuse.


----------



## Traceparts (Dec 24, 2010)

America = United States?


----------



## Zach759 (May 20, 2010)

Traceparts said:


> America = United States?


yes


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is this thread doing in city talk and urban issues? Plus is a trollish thread.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

AsianDragons said:


> wait shouldnt it be the other way around, because china is going to ovetake america is 10 or 20 years time


with what? in terms of what? 

It's hundreds of millions of impoverished people, it's per capita income that's one tenth of the USA? 

ok, maybe in 200 years, China will never come anywhere close to USA with it's current government. 

I'm not from either country, but having been to both, there is no way on earth that is going to happen. The USA has the population of all the other industrialized nations combined, China has the population of africa but most of it is dirt poor and the people are tools of the government.



I'm not anti-China either, the place just has a lot more problems than people realize, it seems no one can see past the glamour of Beijing and Shanghai, go to the sweatshops of the countryside, you'll see what I'm talking about. The majority of the citizens don't have any power whatsoever.


----------



## saleko (Jan 28, 2012)

China is jealous of America, maybe. But in positif way. I mean, it's become their big motivation to catch with USA in terms of wealth and living standards.

Cheers.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Man this is just a troll bomb waiting to happen. The OPs motives and POVs are so thinly disguised it's not even funny, trying to pass himself off as being impartial, and spewing disclaimers about not trying to turn this into a CvC while consistently banging on China. 

Simply put, China has made an immense amount of progress in a relatively short amount of time. With such unprecedented growth will come unanticipated problems, which are abundant in China. Are they jealous of the US? I don't think so, but the government certainly likes to blow China up, all the while, setting US as the benchmark.


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Come on guys, where are all the patriotic Chinese and Americans when Jay wants you guys?

You guys should be fighting against each other !!!!!!!

The progress of this thread is not making Jay happy

@ Jay, let me start something NEW:

China is probably more jealous of Australia than the US.

We (AUS), don't have a government that spends a lot on their military.

We don't have to brainwash the population as much as the US and China themselves have to

We are a booming WESTERN nation (something that is really rare in today's world)

We have the resources that China is after, think about all the effort the Chinese need to put into us to get contracts

We have clean air

We have a population that is welcoming of the Chinese 

We are the future of the Western World

So can I ask, why the Chinese should be jealous of the US?

Does the US have any of the qualities listed above?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Jeez, America a population of all the other industrialised nations combined?? (The EU alone has 200 million more people for starters...)

And the majority of Chinese citizens are dirt poor, work in _countryside_ sweatshops and have no power whatsoever?? Has he even _been_ to China?

And that China will only overtake US in maybe 200 years (seriously, that's pretty arrogant), when the IMF now projects its GDP to surpass America's in only 4 years time.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

the spliff fairy said:


> Has he even been to China?




Yup, I lived in Harbin for 6 months, travel outside a big city sometime. Beijing and Shanghai (as wonderful as they are) do not represent all of China, there is a lot of poverty. 


"Australia is a booming Western nation"

Yes it is, but America is not? The USA is growing by more than 2.5 million people per year, and where are all the supertalls in the west going up? How many Chinese people live in California, Washinton, NYC etc? The USA has about 70 million Latin American immigrants and growing (counting illegals) 


Everyone loves to bash the US here, and make it look like it's the worst country in the world, but they're either just ignorant or jealous. I wasn't born here but I have lived here most of my life and will defend America, because no one else will.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^you might not like this article then:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/cifamerica/2011/apr/27/china-imf-economy-2016

Much of the Chinese catch up in growth was actually made earlier from 1980-2000 (http://www.cepr.net/documents/publications/scorecard-2011-04.pdf), when the US was taking up and pushing for neo-liberal financial policies around its 'empire', which were damaging to economies.

PS -If you've lived in Harbin for 6 months, do you SERIOUSLY believe the majority of Chinese are dirt poor, live without power, and work in rural sweatshops?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

^^

One thing is sure. The situation is neither as rosy as you make it look, nor as gloomy as Jay makes it look.


----------



## Unterm_Schwanz (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay said:


> Everyone loves to bash the US here, and make it look like it's the worst country in the world, but they're either just ignorant or jealous. I wasn't born here but I have lived here most of my life and will defend America, because no one else will.


Didn't you say that you aren't an American? Now you tell us that you have lived all your life in the US. :lol::nuts:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Unterm_Schwanz said:


> Didn't you say that you aren't an American? Now you tell us that you have lived all your life in the US. :lol::nuts:



I said most of my life... my family is immigrants to America, so I'll defend it as my own land, I have however lived in both countries, and like China a lot but thinks it's absurd how people blow things out of porportion. Do people actually read any of these posts? Dear god some of you are like little parasites. 

This is what SSC looks like these days: 

China has 1827509872098376928745098370698 supertalls over 5000 meters and the USA has 0 buildings of any height... China will become 100113289 times more powerful than the USA by tomorrow and everyone will move there and the USA will collapse and burn because it will explode and fall into a black hole etc. etc.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

WOW

^hmm, Ill leave you to it. It's rather obvious your agenda here in setting up this whole thread.


----------



## Unterm_Schwanz (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay said:


> I said most of my life... my family is immigrants to America, so I'll defend it as my own land, I have however lived in both countries, and like China a lot but thinks it's absurd how people blow things out of porportion. Do people actually read any of these posts? Dear god some of you are like little parasites.


But you made it sound as if you were impartial and insulting people as little parasites doesn't bode well for you. hno:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Both countries are controled by oligarchs and become a police states. Spiting to the fundamental human rights of their one citizens.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know what's the problem here. If Jay says that he's seen poverty in China, then I believe him 'cause I saw it too. It seems to me there's a general trend here on SSC: America is broke and dirty poor, whereas China with its glorious skyscrapers is today's candyland. Wake up people lol! Plan a trip to Mainland and visit the _real _China, not the just the city centres or CBDs. I promise you that you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kevi (Dec 7, 2010)

HK999 said:


> I don't know what's the problem here. If Jay says that he's seen poverty in China, then I believe him 'cause I saw it too. It seems to me there's a general trend here on SSC: America is broke and dirty poor, whereas China with its glorious skyscrapers is today's candyland. Wake up people lol! Plan a trip to Mainland and visit the _real _China, not the just the city centres or CBDs. I promise you that you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Well isn't that kind of the whole idea behind these forums? Everyone gets to take a shot at the USA so they can feel better about themselves and their country. The cumulative effect is that the US becomes a caricature of itself.

Look at post #29 for an example of what I'm talking about.
hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Aerin (May 19, 2008)

HK999 said:


> I don't know what's the problem here. If Jay says that he's seen poverty in China, then I believe him 'cause I saw it too. It seems to me there's a general trend here on SSC: America is broke and dirty poor, whereas China with its glorious skyscrapers is today's candyland. Wake up people lol! Plan a trip to Mainland and visit the _real _China, not the just the city centres or CBDs. I promise you that you'll be pleasantly surprised.



Yup. I've been to places in China that are off the tourist track (and where there are no glorious skyscrapers, just very humble buildings) and I was surprised too by the poverty that I saw.


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

^^
You could have gone to an American trailer park of tent city and you would have seen the same thing. 
Also people claiming they saw so many poverty in mainland China contradicts the whole B.S. that the Chinese government "hides away poor areas" or that there are "no freedom of movement in China.


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

China is a totalitarian country without freedom, that does not consider the importance of a right law and justice. China has all the worse aspects of capitalism.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

HK999 said:


> I don't know what's the problem here. If Jay says that he's seen poverty in China, then I believe him 'cause I saw it too. It seems to me there's a general trend here on SSC: America is broke and dirty poor, whereas China with its glorious skyscrapers is today's candyland. Wake up people lol! Plan a trip to Mainland and visit the _real _China, not the just the city centres or CBDs. I promise you that you'll be pleasantly surprised.


Totally siding with the guy while being completely ignorant of everything else that goes on in the thread. Man if you're typical of the HKU student body no wonder they've been behaving the way they have lately. A shame to HK and a shame to HKU.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

AsianDragons said:


> wait shouldnt it be the other way around, because china is going to ovetake america is 10 or 20 years time


In effect China has already over taken the entire world in economic terms. There is just simply no way for them to industrialize a country that is so massive. Take India for example, it will be where China is today in at least another 50 years. 

China and the US are very different. China will never be able to "catch up" to the US because there just wouldn't be enough resources. They will always be two different nations, with two different styles of living.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Can´t stand any of them and their false propaganda and antipropaganda...
Just like Russia!

hno:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

:lock:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cedar Teeth said:


> ^^
> You could have gone to an American trailer park of tent city and you would have seen the same thing.
> Also people claiming they saw so many poverty in mainland China contradicts the whole B.S. that the Chinese government "hides away poor areas" or that there are "no freedom of movement in China.


It does not matter.

The average living standards of someone in the US (and the EU, Japan, etc) is still alot higher than someone in China. I will give China credit for the imrpovements made regarding quality of life and economic development during the last twenty years, but they still have alot of catching up to do so to speak in reaching the same level as other developed countries.

Anyways just lock the thread already.


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

In the US there might be a little to much freedom, and China could be a little less restricting towards it's population.
Eighter way, they're both incredebly interresting, powerful and somewhat scary nations...


----------



## Cedar Teeth (Nov 15, 2008)

diablo234 said:


> It does not matter.
> 
> The average living standards of someone in the US (and the EU, Japan, etc) is still alot higher than someone in China. I will give China credit for the imrpovements made regarding quality of life and economic development during the last twenty years, but they still have alot of catching up to do so to speak in reaching the same level as other developed countries.
> 
> Anyways just lock the thread already.


I doubt it. 1/3 of Americans are obese. If you include overweight people that goes up to 70%+ of the population. 
It is a known fact that obese people are unable to fully enjoy life, so the claim that Americans live better than the Chinese is highly debatable.


----------



## zdaddy233 (Oct 31, 2007)

Cedar Teeth said:


> I doubt it. 1/3 of Americans are obese. If you include overweight people that goes up to 70%+ of the population.
> *It is a known fact that obese people are unable to fully enjoy life,* so the claim that Americans live better than the Chinese is highly debatable.














If anything, one could argue they are the ones enjoying it more:devil:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Cedar Teeth said:


> I doubt it. 1/3 of Americans are obese. If you include overweight people that goes up to 70%+ of the population.
> It is a known fact that obese people are unable to fully enjoy life, so the claim that Americans live better than the Chinese is highly debatable.


Wow man, do you truly believe China has an average living standard even remotely comparable to the US? You honestly believe that? Wow...just wow.

Like the post above:

LOL WUT


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG!!! jelUs H8trz!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's nothing about jealous,
it was and will be always respect, competition and appreciation!
Though China has a lot of aspects apart from American standards, but most Chinese are taking the way that American took! It's an excellent player in the world, and still, China is a low-incoming country, it's not surprising to see some low-standard phenomena in the society! Some group always take"we have already surpass USA" etc. for their achieveness, that's a little ridiculous, but be used to it！it's in fact nothing to worry about!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Jay said:


> This thread is NOT supposed to be a China vs USA thread


But it is.


----------

